# What is HUS?



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

what I would consiter hunter under saddle would mean a horse built for hunter showing in the form they would in a jumping class but on the flat

From what i'v seen it really depends on the kind of show and the breed of what you will see
at the local jumping shows i'v seen it judged the same as a class over fences they want your horse to have his head more elavated and forward moving like you would see in a jumping class not a pleasure class
But at an arabian show an english pleasure class would be a flat saddle and a hunter under saddle class would be head down slow simaler to a english pleasure class at a qh show i'm not sure the difference between the qh shows as I dont show qh hope this helps some


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

this might help too
Today's Horse - Ask the horse expert: Describe Hunter Under Saddle
it seems to me some breeds are confused about the difference or i am:shock:
photo 1 world class paint HUS
photo 2 world class arab HUS
photo 3 world class warmblood HUS
photo 4 world class arab eng pleasure

As you can see the warmblood is more what you would see at jumping shows and the rest breed shows


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, I've seen the boards about HUS for qh and it looks nothing like I've ever seen. I do open shows hunter/jumper so I think I'm more use to the TB/warmblood crowd. The first one doesn't seem like it could be considered hunter to me. Why is it so different between breeds?


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

the 1st on is Hunter.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

i could take forever to explain it but it would probably be easier for you to search something like 'Hunter Under Saddle AQHA' on youtube.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

AQHA - SENIOR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE http://www.aqha.com/showing/shows/w...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=9&ct=title#


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hunter Under Saddle AQHA - Google Video


----------

